# Dundonald Links either Sat9.4.16 or Sun10.4.16



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

After the enjoyable round yesterday and the interest from those there plus others I am looking at provisionally booking some tee times for either Saturday 9th or Sunday 10th April 2016.

I know Trumpnostie is around end of April/start of May so these dates wont suit everyone.

Just looking for a general idea of interest now. Who else wants to join us?

More details to follow.

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes from me, TBC nearer the time.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Yes from me, TBC nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto for me Fabian, we still talking Â£40?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 19, 2015)

Was disappointed to have to pull out of the recent meet, so definitely interested in this. Will be subject to fitting in around next year's fixtures though. Hopefully this is early enough to not clash with anything important!


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 19, 2015)

Would be good to get some ex forum legends back for that one Fabian:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

Trotter also up for a return to the scene of several crimes.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter


Not exactly sure Kenny but I reckon it won't be a million miles away. Fingers crossed it suits Karen.


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2015)

If this years rates are anything to go by it might be Â£50 Kenny, April was Â£50 at the weekend this year. Still a decent deal IMO


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Would be good to get some ex forum legends back for that one Fabian:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aye 



GreiginFife said:



			Trotter also up for a return to the scene of several crimes.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you will be fit to finish your rolls this time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

According to the site May onward is peak rate at Â£95. Up to April is Â£50 at the weekend but did we not get a reduced 4 ball rate?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Aye 



Maybe you will be fit to finish your rolls this time. 

Click to expand...

Ach man, the bacon roll did not look appetising at all. Crispy is not a cooking style in the West obviously.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Ach man, the bacon roll did not look appetising at all. Crispy is not a cooking style in the West obviously.
		
Click to expand...

I think they showed that bacon the pan for a quick look and nothing more.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 19, 2015)

Sounds good. &#128077;


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I think they showed that bacon the pan for a quick look and nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily we stopped at McDs on the way through.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll need to check nearer the time, our medals start 1st week in April so will need to see what comp is scheduled. Also got Muirfield in March to pay and hopefully Old course if we are successful in the ballot. Need to watch the pennies I'm spending


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'll need to check nearer the time, our medals start 1st week in April so will need to see what comp is scheduled. Also got Muirfield in March to pay and hopefully Old course if we are successful in the ballot. Need to watch the pennies I'm spending
		
Click to expand...

No bother. Just gauging interest and getting an idea of number etc. Will stick you on the list and amend nearer the time if required. :thup:

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer


----------



## daverollo (Oct 19, 2015)

Certainly interested in this and am sure JohnB will be as well


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			No bother. Just gauging interest and getting an idea of number etc. Will stick you on the list and amend nearer the time if required. :thup:

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
		
Click to expand...

williamalex1 .Sand in my shoes.


----------



## Jungle (Oct 19, 2015)

Happy to add my name to that list Fabian.

I do have my name in tge old course ballot with some very similar dates.

Hopefully I can make both though.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 20, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Ach man, the bacon roll did not look appetising at all. Crispy is not a cooking style in the West obviously.
		
Click to expand...

I was sick as a dug on Sunday night after I got home. I'm blaming the bacon & egg roll. McD's on the way through next time.

I'm up for this in theory, Fabian. As with others, will confirm closer to the time.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 20, 2015)

Up for this, subject to workload.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any one in contact with guys who shall not be named, be good to get some of the "gone but not forgotten" out for a game?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2015)

Val said:



			He knows and he fancies it
		
Click to expand...

what about..

D and B70-1 and any others?


----------



## Val (Oct 20, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			what about..

D and B70-1 and any others?
		
Click to expand...

Easy enough to get them big man, I thought that was who you were on about at the time.


----------



## Keeno (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm interested Fab, add me to the list. 

Will confirm 100% when the dates are confirmed.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 20, 2015)

Another interested. Gutted to miss last weekend.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Easy enough to get them big man, I thought that was who you were on about at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Lets try and get as many of "The lost Legion" as possible


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 20, 2015)

Going to contact the club and check availability over the next day or so and get a exact date finalised.

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 20, 2015)

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2015)

Stick me down. 

However if its a dry spell I'll probably be up on a roof.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, can you stick me down? Looks like you all had a good laugh at the weekend.  Cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

HowlingGale said:



			Hi, can you stick me down? Looks like you all had a good laugh at the weekend.  Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Only if you change your forum name to Sunny day , we had a Howling gale at Glasgow Gailes earlier this year :rofl:.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 21, 2015)

Naw. You'll just need to learn to hit the ball in the wind &#128540;. However have played the gailes in a gale and it wasn't a great show from me.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wind is one thing but hail storm and gale force winds were not fun, esp into it on SI1


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

HowlingGale said:



			Naw. You'll just need to learn to hit the ball in the wind &#128540;. However have played the gailes in a gale and it wasn't a great show from me.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Wind is one thing but hail storm and gale force winds were not fun, esp into it on SI1
		
Click to expand...

Hail gale the Celts are here, :smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 21, 2015)

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Obviously don't like new blood in the group!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Obviously don't like new blood in the group!
		
Click to expand...

the idea is you add yourself in to the list


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Obviously don't like new blood in the group!
		
Click to expand...

Farneyman is kept quite busy during school hours so don't worry, he'll be along shortly.

 But if you're able you can add your name to the bottom list yourself.
I don't know how to do it myself but someone usually does it for me, help the aged and all that :smirk: :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Jacko_G
		
Click to expand...

done


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 22, 2015)

(Beat me to it Patrick, thanks)



Jacko_G said:



			Stick me down. 

However if its a dry spell I'll probably be up on a roof.
		
Click to expand...

I have guaranteed the weather to be good so you will be up a roof fixing tiles or wolf whistling at passers by so I didn't add you to the list. 



Jacko_G said:



			Obviously don't like new blood in the group!
		
Click to expand...

I will add you no problem. :thup: More new faces the better. 


Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Jacko_G


----------



## AMcC (Oct 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			(Beat me to it Patrick, thanks)



I have guaranteed the weather to be good so you will be up a roof fixing tiles or wolf whistling at passers by so I didn't add you to the list. 



I will add you no problem. :thup: More new faces the better. 


Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Jacko_G
		
Click to expand...

Good to see a few old and familiar names being added as well, will be looking forward to this one


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 23, 2015)

Would love to get involved after being unable to get there the other week.

Great opp to meet you motley crew ahead of Trumpnoustie.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Hendo007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not been on in a wee while due to things. However hopefully back now. 

Stick me down too please.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2015)

Stick my name down please subject to confirmation nearer the time.


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2015)

I should be ok for this one 

Farneyman
 stevek1969
 patrick148
 thecraw
 greiginfife
 CalumMcK
 Val
 Jimaroid
 IanG
 HDIDKenny
 FairwayDodger
 Trotter
 Lanark_Golfer
 daverollo
 JohnB
 williamalex1
 Jungle
 mcbroon
 virtuocity
 keeno
 huds1475
 Driven2Distraction
 AMcC
 HowlingGale
 Andy
 Jacko_G
Toad


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2015)

The rebellious Scots arise again :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

Got confirmation of a provisional booking for 32 (8 tee times) for Sunday 10th April 2016. Green fee quoted is Â£45 per person. In my opinion the extra Â£5 on this years price is acceptable. Currently sitting with 30 on the list and once we reach 32 a reserve list will be started. So anyone else who has not stated an interest yet it may be an idea to get on the list now. (Hopefully I haven't missed anyone off the thread.)

The confirmed date and price may put some people off and if required I can reduce the number of tee times booked. A new thread will be set up in the new year with to confirm exact numbers. The payment is due to the club 1 month before playing. Full details will be issued closer to the time.

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Jacko_G
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 25, 2015)

Will rolls be preordered this time?

ETA- but seriously, for those who didn't like the food, the Gailes Hotel down the road do a pretty decent breakfast.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 25, 2015)

Also, maybe you should charge Â£50 a head which would allow for some cheapo trophies (1st, 2nd, 3rd, Nearest Pin, Longest Drive), Â£45 for the winner, Â£22.50 for 2nd and third and some spot prizes.  This would mean less to pay on the day, should we run a charity book or challenge of some kind?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2015)

will prob be staying over at the Gailes hotel and getting a Game at Western and elsware


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will rolls be preordered this time?

ETA- but seriously, for those who didn't like the food, the Gailes Hotel down the road do a pretty decent breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

There will probably be sand in my rolls this time, i found it everywhere else during the last round:smirk:


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			will prob be staying over at the Gailes hotel and getting a Game at Western and elsware
		
Click to expand...

They do some good rates at Western at times.


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there room for me please?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Is there room for me please?
		
Click to expand...


31/32
Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Jacko_G
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

32/32
Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Jacko_G
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee

*RESERVE *
Neil
bigslice


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

32/32

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Jacko_G
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee

*RESERVE *
Neil
bigslice
IainG


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you ask next time that our party don't get split up.  

The last time 2 x 4 balls cut " back" in at the 10th after they had stopped of for a few beers at the halfway point
 Then held us up as they [ I ] hacked round the back 9 .:smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Can you ask next time that our party don't get split up.  

The last time 2 x 4 balls cut " back" in at the 10th after they had stopped of for a few beers at the halfway point
 Then held us up as they [ I ] hacked round the back 9 .:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Was in contact with them regarding this. I was assured it shouldn't have and won't happen again.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Was in contact with them regarding this. I was assured it shouldn't have and won't happen again.
		
Click to expand...

I knew we could depend on you :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2015)

Good work big chap, agree with charging Â£50 a head and save taking money on the day which makes it all the easier


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 25, 2015)

Val said:



			Good work big chap, agree with charging Â£50 a head and save taking money on the day which makes it all the easier
		
Click to expand...

Meant to reply to Dave's post...yeah that makes sense. Will run similar prizes as last time, Russian SF etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			They do some good rates at Western at times.
		
Click to expand...

don't worry i won't b e paying anyway


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 26, 2015)

Checked my calendar and it's Captains drive in that weekend.

But fuggit. Can play my place any day of the week.

Will be looking to come up from Manchester Saturday morning  and get a game on another links track Saturday.

Any pointers for;

1. Somewhere I could get on the Saturday afternoon / late morning. 
2. Somewhere decent to stay.

Would be really appreciated!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Checked my calendar and it's Captains drive in that weekend.

But fuggit. Can play my place any day of the week.

Will be looking to come up from Manchester Saturday morning  and get a game on another links track Saturday.

Any pointers for;

1. Somewhere I could get on the Saturday afternoon / late morning. 
2. Somewhere decent to stay.

Would be really appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

I will prob be staying in the Gails Hotel which is around the corner from Glasgow Gails


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 26, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			don't worry i won't b e paying anyway

Click to expand...

You know a member?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			You know a member?
		
Click to expand...

a few


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 26, 2015)

Playing Western on Thursday, weather is not looking great though. 

Great test of golf, always in great condition.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing Western on Thursday, weather is not looking great though. 

Great test of golf, always in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Yep great course, we have a bi annual match against them. Always look forward to that. A few WG members are country members at Nairn. so always arrange a game when ever I'm down that way.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing Western on Thursday, weather is not looking great though. 

Great test of golf, always in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Playing next week, hope weather isn't too bad, always look forward to going there.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 26, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I will prob be staying in the Gails Hotel which is around the corner from Glasgow Gails
		
Click to expand...

Around the corner, you could fall out your bed and be on the course


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing Western on Thursday, weather is not looking great though. 

Great test of golf, always in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you a member?

tell us about yourself as you are new on here... we may have stuff in common :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Can you add Williep to the list please :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 26, 2015)

32/32

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Jacko_G
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee

*RESERVE *
Neil
bigslice
IainG
Williep


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 26, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I will prob be staying in the Gails Hotel which is around the corner from Glasgow Gails
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip :thup:

Cleared with the wife last night, at the expense of Woburn. Definitely going to come up first thing Saturday so...

Been doing some scouting and can only see the possibility of playing Saturday on the following (according to info available on websites)

Glasgow Gailes @ Â£40 or Â£140 / 4 ball

Prestwick - Not cheap but a bucket list course I guess?

Anybody interested in joining? Appreciate might be com day for most so no worries if not.

Would also appreciate feedback on the above or any alternative suggestions where I'd get a game Saturday?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm now out of this, booked a City break to Bergen in Norway great flight and hotel deal. Never been to Norway. Knew the dates rang a bell somewhere.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 23, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm now out of this, booked a City break to Bergen in Norway great flight and hotel deal. Never been to Norway. Knew the dates rang a bell somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Norway sounds nice. Hope you can make another meet. 



Farneyman said:



			32/32

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil

*RESERVE *
bigslice
IainG
Williep
		
Click to expand...

Neil now in the 32 with bigslice 1st reserve.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 24, 2015)

160 notes return from Glasgow with KLM. Bargain.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			160 notes return from Glasgow with KLM. Bargain.
		
Click to expand...

A Jackoff from Glasgow will  be sadly missed


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 25, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			A Jackoff from Glasgow will  be sadly missed 

Click to expand...

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			What's that supposed to mean?
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 5, 2015)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Sunday-10th-April-2016&p=1415485#post1415485

New updated thread with deposit details.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 27, 2015)

any of the guys going to Dundonald want any golf balls, got 3 bucket loads to get rid of, too expemsive to send by post so will bring them to this.

will post pics in the sale section in the next few days all sorts though. loads of Srixon ad333 all in good condition.


----------

